# Bengal Cat....demanding food all the time and doing his business all over the house!



## Claire Kelly (Feb 24, 2016)

Please can somebody help me! I have a Bengal cat, he is thought to be around 10 years old ( I got him form a rescue home a few years back) 
He is typical of the breed and so is very vocal, he has stopped eating dried food and now only eats wet (he used to eat both) but he is always demanding food even if he has just been fed. 
The other problem is that he has started urinating and spraying all over the house, he has wrecked a flat screen TV and numerous other items lately. Plus he is pooing on the carpet too, I have a housemate and she is getting really stressed out by it all as he has sprayed on the kitchen worktops also and I can't afford for her to leave. Please can someone help me as I don't want to give him to a home which is what is being suggested


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I would take him to a vet just to rule out any possible medical issues.

If it isn't medical, he could be stressed. How many litter trays does he have? Have you changed his litter? Is there another cat invading his territory that might be upsetting him? Have you made any changes to your home recently that may have stressed him?


----------



## Claire Kelly (Feb 24, 2016)

His litter trays are changed regularly, the only thing I can think of in terms of changes to the home is my housemate has changed but she is great with him and I have a boyfriend that comes over. If it isn't medical then would new people stress him?


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Claire Kelly said:


> His litter trays are changed regularly, the only thing I can think of in terms of changes to the home is my housemate has changed but she is great with him and I have a boyfriend that comes over. If it isn't medical then would new people stress him?


When I say change his litter, I mean a change of brand or type. Sometimes, after changing to a different type of litter, say crystals to wood pellets, a cat might stop using his tray.

It's possible your new roommate moving into his territory may have upset him but it's usually a cat outside challenging him for territory that can cause a problem. This happened to one of my cats and even though the intruder was outside, my boy was marking territory inside to calm himself.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

This cat sounds sick and stressed. What have you done for him so far?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

A lot of Bengals get upset at a change of household routine, so you're new roommate could well be causing him some stress, which can then trigger health issues. 

I'd get him checked by the vet and perhaps consult a behaviorist, though spraying is very common with Bengals.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Vet check to rule out any illness

Is he indoor or in/out?

How much and what are you feeding him? Has he lost or gained weight?

Bengals are high energy cats, how much do you play with him? What toys do you interact with him with? Does he have a cat tree, they like leaping and getting up high.

Did you have a housemate before the current one?


----------



## Claire Kelly (Feb 24, 2016)

I haven't changed his brand of cat litter, he has kept the same one.
He went from eating a mixture of dry food and about 3 pouches on average a day. Now he is eating the pouches straight away and makes noise demanding more, now he has about 5 or 6 but he hasn't put on any weight in fact i feel he seems a bit lighter.
He does have toys but he has never seemed interested in them that much, we do play with him but he gets bored even if we change the toy or game type.
He is indoor and outdoor and there doesn't appear to be any new cats locally.
I did have a housemate before and he was fine with them too.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Claire, as he is 10 yrs old, is eating 5 or 6 pouches and seems to be losing weight, then I advise you to take him to the vet for investigations a.s.a.p. It is possible that he has developed one of the chronic diseases common to senior cats, e.g. hyperthyroidism or kidney disease, either of which could make him constantly hungry. Either of those diseases untreated could cause him to feel very unwell and stressed, hence the house soiling.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes, I agree, you need to take him to the vets.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Its possible hes reacting to the loss of the previous housemate to an extent but its vet check first for the reasons chillminx said


----------



## Carzana (Oct 28, 2015)

he definitely sounds ill i think, my female cat gets cystitis often from stress and if left untreated it can cause serious kidney issues, one of the signs of uti is weeing on hard / cold surfaces there may be a little blood n the urine or it can smell fishy or just foul. 
With Mi-wow we take her straight in an get metacam for her. we cut dry food out of her diet enclosed her tray and got a Feliway diffuser, these things reduced her bouts from every few months down to her last one being about 6 months ago. Bengals are a lot like Siamese in temperament they need consistency and a huge amount of stimulation too, I think the change in room-mate is probably enough to upset him plus as mentioned another male in the area is a possibility


----------



## Pet Nanny Care (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi Claire,

Sorry to hear that you are having a bit of trouble with your cat!

First of all, take him to a vet for a check up to see if he's in a pain or whether he has an underlying issue. If the vet says that his health is fine then you've got some training to do!

1. Some cats are very obsessive over food, make sure that you are sticking to a timetable when feeding him. If you're used to feeding him at 9am and 6pm for example, make sure you stick to those timings. If you start feeding him earlier, later than usual or during the day - he's going to get confused and he'll want more. Also make sure that your cat has enough water available.

2. You said that he's spraying everywhere - neutering your cat will solve this problem. You can still neuter adult cats and neutering has many health benefits and positive behavioural changes:
- eliminates testicular cancer, 
- reduces chances for prostate cancer,
- calmer / less aggressive,
- less fights when outside the house

3. He might feel a little stressed around new people - You can buy a stress plug in for cats called Feliway Diffuser which you will need to plug in, this will help your cat feel secure and safe again in your home and will help him adapt to changes which will in turn eliminate behavioural issues. 
- I bought this for my cat when we moved house as he couldn't stop crying and it worked perfectly.

4. With regards to the litter problem, there are a few tips you should follow, check out this short article here - http://www.petnannycare.co.uk/#!Help-My-cat-stopped-using-the-litter/tturp/56c236cb0cf2100f6473c415

Don't give him away... he just needs a little training, lots of love, a trip to the vet and a bit of patience.

Pet Nanny Care







Poole and Bournemouth Pet sitting


----------



## Claire Kelly (Feb 24, 2016)

I would like to thank everyone so much for their advice and support, so sorry for my late reply but I am heartbroken.
My cat Chi didn't come home Thursday night and I searched everywhere but received a call Friday afternoon to say he had been knocked down by a car and had sadly passed away. I am a complete mess and feel so awful that his last weeks were spent in a stressful state. 
I would never have given him away, I would have sooner had my housemate leave if she wasn't happy with him. The people that took him to the vets found him on the main road, he never ventured up there and I am wondering why he did. When I returned home Thursday evening my housemate had gone away for a few days but for some reason she had put his food bowl outside (she had suggested doing this but I had said no) I am devastated for my loss and words can't express how much I love and miss him.....I would hate to think he felt driven away. I haven't contacted her as I am too upset and angry at the moment!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear this sad news Claire. Thinking of you with sympathy. 

RIP beloved Chi. x


----------



## Pet Nanny Care (Feb 15, 2016)

Claire, that's very sad news  i am so sorry to hear.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh gosh, I'm so very sorry... Sleep tight Chi xx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm do sorry.


----------

